# Watch This Miniature American Shepherd Hilariously Outsmart His Owner Who Tried to Sneak a Pill in His Food



## Robert59 (Oct 14, 2021)

This miniature American shepherd is no dummy. Living up to his breed's highly intelligent reputation, Jasper, the super adorable one-brown-eye, one-blue-eye beauty, can certainly sense a scam—even when it's smuggled in a tasty hot dog treat!

This tail-wagger from Toronto was recently given a pill, disguised in an "unusually large chunk of warm hot dog. In a TikTok posted to his account (jaspermas), Jasper sits, wide-eyeing the scrumptious snack. He offers a little sniff and then gently takes it from his owner, Alison. But, as soon as he chomps down, he knows that something is up! Jasper quickly spits out the wannabe treat and you can almost him saying, "Don't you try to pull a fast one!"

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/watch-miniature-american-shepherd-hilariously-182135751.html


----------



## Bellbird (Oct 14, 2021)

Animals have a far stronger sense of spell than we humans. My beautiful Demelza, (puss) knew when something was up after watching me put the pill in her feed, she would eat all around it leaving the pill inside. I used to turn my back thinking she couldn't see what I was doing, she out,smarted me all the time, so I would open her mouth and push the pill inside. She never changed her mind on swallowing the pill in her food.


----------



## win231 (Oct 14, 2021)

Cats also outsmart people who sneak medications in their food.
I treated two wild cats for tapeworms with a small tablet from Petco.  Both of them ate all their canned food & left the pill in the bowl; even though I buried it way down in the food.  I ended up crushing it and mixing it thoroughly in their food & that worked.


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 15, 2021)

My dog was the same.  Peanut butter, cheese, hot dog, whatever- he'd eat around it or spit it out.  The stinker.  Miss him so very much.


----------

